# There's One In Every Crowd !!!



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Does the PGA Tour employ some idiot to follow Tiger and scream, "Go in the hole," after Tiger hits every shot? Or, is the simply one in every crowd?

Tiger just hit a tee shot on a par 5 and the fool yelled for it to go in. Beer sales at the Buick Open must be at an all time high.

Now he's on the tee of a par 3. I suppose I'm going to hear it again.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I think theer is just one in every crowd maybe his a tiger groupie!


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

Or a stalker! Ever seen blades of glory,lol. I wonder if it frustrates Tiger when he here's it? But it's just like work there's always one person that drives ya nuts, not always the most productive but the loudest to say the least. C/C


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

There was some statistic yesterday about Tiger making something like 89% of his putts within 10'...

If it was up to me, I'd wait for him to have a 10' putt and then yell. At 89% made, I'd look smart as hell.


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL I know your rite, Just for you Dennis GET IN THE HOLE! Thats for the next time you tee off a par four 400yrd shot. C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

nice one dennies do you know that 48.3% of all statics are made up on the spot?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> nice one dennies do you know that 48.3% of all statics are made up on the spot?


Did you know that 5 out of 4 people don't understand statistics That guy is in every crowd at every tourny and not just Tiger's. I get tired of hearing it.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

yes there are realistic time to say in the hole but who the hell yells it out anyway its like the person when wheel of fortune used to be on that always yelled out top dollar on every spin!!!! like seriously WTF


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Surtees said:


> yes there are realistic time to say in the hole but who the hell yells it out anyway its like the person when wheel of fortune used to be on that always yelled out top dollar on every spin!!!! like seriously WTF


I've seen the look of disgust from the pros, "ya, right! you dumb ****


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

I have a confession! It's me I have nothing better to do but follow him around encourage the baal to listen to me. C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

right where did that ban button go for my modding powers? who votes C/C should have a week off for this sillyness of yelling in the hole? lol


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

LOL that rocks thanks for the laugh luke I needed that! C/C


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

thats ok but i wasnt joking I'm just waiting for votes to decide what to do! bbbbbbbbwwwwwhahahahahaha


----------



## custom cluber (Jun 22, 2009)

POWER TRIP, somebody get this guy a zanacs!


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I dont get the power anywhere else C/C lol. But it seems your safe for now as no one has spoken. but I'll still take that zanacs though


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

We were talking about this thread yesterday on the course. (I'm trying to get my golf buddies to join the forum)

At the TPS at Heron Bay, there is a hole late on the back nine that is about 295 yards from the white tees. There's a huge trap in front of the green so you can't drive it unless you are Tiger and literally fly it that far, but we yelled "GO IN THE HOLE" at each other anyway. 

Considering the Jamaican, a Trinidadian and a local character I was playing with, you would be correct to guess those yelled suggestions to the ball might have been made just before the ball was hit. (I felt it wasn't polite to change the rules with the ball already in flight.)

One guy did go in the hole. It was blue and wavy, but I think locally, it's called a lake.


----------



## Biggs1001 (Aug 8, 2009)

DennisM said:


> One guy did go in the hole. It was blue and wavy, but I think locally, it's called a lake.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

Sounds like you play with similar guys that I play with!


----------



## TommyGunn (Jul 28, 2009)

DennisM said:


> Does the PGA Tour employ some idiot to follow Tiger and scream, "Go in the hole," after Tiger hits every shot? Or, is the simply one in every crowd?
> 
> Tiger just hit a tee shot on a par 5 and the fool yelled for it to go in. Beer sales at the Buick Open must be at an all time high.
> 
> Now he's on the tee of a par 3. I suppose I'm going to hear it again.


I didn't relise i was so loud.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

Whomever is yelling it must read this forum because there were a couple times yesterday when I didn't hear anyone, even on wedge shots.

On the other hand, just to show how humans can be like lemmings, there is a sound byte from the Buick tournament where someone was heard to say, "You're back!"... I must have heard that, or variations on it 5 times yesterday.

OK - Object of teasing today... Our new British Open Champion Stewart Cink hit a 384 yard drive on par 5 hole yesterday and then hit wedge to lay up short of the lake instead of going for it.

I know he had a downhill lie and I know the lake costs money, but REALLY champ... MAN UP!!! If for no other reason than Arnold Palmer's 80th birthday is approaching, show us you have some of his flare for the dramatic and hit the shot!!! (Tongue firmly in cheek)


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

I tend to agree Dennis I love to watch golfers when they have a crack at the hole and play it aggresively and try to make a eagle instead of a safe birdie/par.

Didnt you see we've hade to admissions of guilt for yelling in the hole from C/C and Tommy maybe theres a whole group of them and they have set pga's where its there job to yell it out and someone had a sickie the other day which is why you didnt hear it.


----------



## Boogaboo (Aug 22, 2009)

As for myself i found that very anoying when someone yell...I always thaugh it was someone that had free ticket from a rep or friend....I mean they even yell it on a par 4 tee box....real joke...for myself ..it's more of a "WOW" when every i attend a pga event.

my two cents


----------

